# Necesito un Software que realice Quine-McCluskey para 10 ent



## paula_131 (Oct 13, 2007)

Hola a todos,

Necesito su ayuda! 

Estoy buscando un software que implemente el algoritmo de Quine-McCluskey para minimizar una tabla de verdad de 10 variables. En uno de los foros publicaron un software que realiza Mapas de Karnaugh para 10 variables llamado boole. Yo lo descargue pero al meterle muchos mintérminos se queda pegado. Si alguno me puede ayudar estaré muy agradecida. 

Muchas Gracias, 

PT


----------



## aerodesliza (Oct 13, 2007)

Ya buscaste bien en google es dificil que no aparezca


----------



## paula_131 (Oct 14, 2007)

Si, ya he buscado bien y hay programas que manejan hasta 8 variables, pero conseguir uno que maneje 10 entradas es dificil. El programa boole que mensione anteriormente funciona bien para 10 entradas si el numero de minterminos no es muy grande, pero para la aplicacion que lo necesito, donde hay muchos minterminos no funciona bien.


----------



## digitalis (May 20, 2008)

Por si a alguien le interesa, está en inglés pero utiliza la técnica de Quine McCluskey con un ejemplo y detalla todo el proceso.

Saludos.


----------

